# Aires in France--new stopping times



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

we have just returned from france, & we noted that the stopping times at the following are:-
Chateau Gontier--1700 till 10 next day
Monteau Bellay---1700 till 10 next day
Calais parking space has been drastically reduced, don't know why


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Lecky7 said:


> we have just returned from france, & we noted that the stopping times at the following are:-
> Chateau Gontier--1700 till 10 next day
> Monteau Bellay---1700 till 10 next day
> Calais parking space has been drastically reduced, don't know why


Thanks for that information, particularly about Chateau Gontier. It is one our favourites and we have on ocassion stopped 2 consecutive nights there.
Montreuil-Bellay is another we have used more than once. Could the restriction be linked to when the adjacent campsite is open, I wonder?
Calais, we don't use.


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*aires again*

Iforgot to mention Gace, which has new stopping times-- 1700 till 10 next day


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The restriction at Gacé won't bother us, we've only used it as an overnight.
There are pictures of all three in my photo gallery. In fact the view of our motorhome used as our avatar is taken from a photo at Gacé.

Have you used Nieuil-l'Espoir about 20km SSE of Poitiers which is possibly our favourite aire?


----------

